# Your Favourite Books?



## Majicou

I was just wondering... what are everyone's favourite (fiction) books?
My number one favourite is The Wild Road by Gabriel King. However I also like:
Northern Lights and The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman (I haven't read the last one yet!)
Feeling Sorry For Celia by Jacqueline Moriarty
One Hit Wonder by Lisa Jewel

At the moment I'm reading Life Of Pi by Yann Martel, which is very good.

There are lots more but I can't remember them at the moment!


----------



## lexxie109

I'm not a big reader but I have always remembered this one book from sixth grade called _Where the Red Fern Grows_. It was really good. Made me cry  .


----------



## Aonir

I've always liked Lady of the Knight. Don't remember who it's by though


----------



## Jeanie

,It would be really hard to choose just one book! When I was a child, I loved Heidi and the Swss Family Robinson. As a young teen, it was the Black Stallion series, and in high school and my twenties historical novels.
Now I like everything from Ken Follett to Stephen King.

One of the best books required in college was John Steinbeck's The Grapes of Wrath. It was not only a masterpiece of writing; it was very hard to put down. George Orwelll's 1984 was excellent (a best seller before it became required) and so was Gone With the Wind. I read it in a weekend, all 1500 pages! Shogun, also 1500 pages, was excellent. 

The Red Badge of Courage by Steven Crane is a wonderful character study which tells the real story about war through the eyes of a young patriot. 

 I cheated. Shame on me!  Once you start thinking about it, more and more books come to mind. It's hard to stop!


----------



## Lori

I am always looking for authors and good books. I usually read thriller/crime novels. Some of my favorite authors are Patricia Cormwell, James Patterson, Tess Gerritson and Tami Hoag. But I am pretty open to anything. 
For cat books I enjoy a series of cat mystery books by Lillian Jackson Braun. They are mystery books featuring a man and his two Siamese cats. The author has Siamese herself and you can really tell. The cat's personalities and behaviors are right on.


----------



## Majicou

Lori said:


> I am always looking for authors and good books. I usually read thriller/crime novels. Some of my favorite authors are Patricia Cormwell, James Patterson, Tess Gerritson and Tami Hoag. But I am pretty open to anything.
> For cat books I enjoy a series of cat mystery books by Lillian Jackson Braun. They are mystery books featuring a man and his two Siamese cats. The author has Siamese herself and you can really tell. The cat's personalities and behaviors are right on.


I like mysteries too. I've never heard of Lillian Jackson Braun, but the books sound good - I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Ioana

It am going to follow Jeanie's example and name a book that marqued a period of time in my life. It is very hard but I decided to stick to three though. First of all, a book that I read and re-read during childhood was THE WONDERFUL ADVENTURES OF NILS HOLGERSON by Selma Lagerlof. It put its print on me as a child because it deals with transformation : from negative to positive. ONE FLEW OVER THE CUCKOO'S NEST is amongst the books I devoured as a teenager. Last and of course not least is Eugene Ionesco's play THE RHINOCEROS .
That is not everything by far ...


----------



## Jeanie

Lexxie, you're such a good writer. I'm surprised you don't do a lot of reading!


----------



## lexxie109

lol, thanks. I do enjoy some books, but they usually are mysteries.


----------



## kittygirl04

Another cat book that is good is The Compleat Cat by Cleveland Amory. It is actually three books in one--so you can probably buy them separately. They are The Cat Who Came for Christmas, The Cat and the Curmudgeon, and The Best Cat Ever. I am also a big fan of James Patterson. I am currently reading Pet Semetary by Stephen King. I never wanted to read the book before because I didn't like the movie. One of my teachers said that she loved the book--so I decided to give it a try. I was reading it last night and it got kind of scary--then Sophie came into the room without me hearing her and meowed real loud--It scared me to death!  I like the book so far, but still feel bad for Church, the cat.


----------



## Jeanie

Pet Sematary was a book that didn't translate well to the screen.

Cleveland Amory was a very active advocate of animal rights, as well as a well known writer. I saw him on TV often. His writing is sometimes droll, but he was very serious about animals.


----------



## kittygirl04

I haven't finished reading the entire 3 books yet, but I have enjoyed what I have read so far. The book is about a cat named Polar Bear (the cat reminds me of Bean's Moby).  Cleveland Amory was the founder of The Fund for Animals in New York City. He was also the president of the New England Anti-Vivisection Society, which is an animal rights organization that wants to end use of animal experimentation (like with cosmetic product testing and dissection).


----------



## lady_chocolate

Hello. I love Life of Pi to the very bits, though I am not sure if it is real story or not though. I am also a big fan of Marian Keyes, and Jane Green.
By the way, has anybody read The Cat who Came For Christmas? It is simply Beautiful. I felt like I was 10 years old again, getting my first cat.


----------



## kittygirl04

lady_chocolate--Did you know that there are 2 other books that go with The Cat Who Came for Christmas? I posted about it earlier in this thread-- if you are interested. The book that I bought has all 3 stories in one book. I started reading, but haven't finished all 3 books yet. I guess I am afraid that Polar Bear will die and it will crush me.


----------



## Ioana

I still cannot even watch "Where the Red Fern Grows" - the movie. I think I was braver as a girl than now - I had tears in my eyes but I was hanging on to the book to the very end. I guess now I know that a lot of times those facts are translated in realities somewhere on the Globe..I always promise myself to do better and just read/watch it


----------



## Jessica

My all time favorite book is The Voice Of The Night by Dean Koontz. He is such an awesome author and he keeps the storyline moving quickly to keep your interest. I read it a few times and loaned the book to someone and I never got it back.  I think I'm going to have to go buy and read it again!

Lori, I like Tami Hoag too! My favorite by her is A Thin Dark Line but I've enjoyed all of her books.


----------



## Jeanie

Dean Koontz is hard to put down! It looks as if you're going to have to buy another copy. I sometimes order online from a used book site. Their prices are reasonable and their service is great.


----------



## Ariel

I love lots of books but I think my all time favorite series is the Laura Ingalla Wilder books. I am reading Lord of the Rings right now and I also love the Lillian Jackson Braun books. Oh, there are just so many ggod ones out there!! I can hardly chose.


----------



## Jeanie

Has everyone read the great James Herriot books, All Creatures Great and Small, etc.? I read all the books and have watched and rewatched the tv series. It never got old-even in reruns. The books and series are about a young vet in the countryside in England. Wonderful! Please don't miss out on these books! The titles were inspired by this poem:

All things bright and beautiful,
All creatures great and small,
All things wise and wonderful,
The Lord God made them all.

Here's a link to a review I think you'll enjoy reading:

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Acropol ... /acgs.html


----------



## Majicou

I love James Herriot's 'All Creatures Great And Small' series. I also have a couple of James Herriot books which are collections of short stories and extracts: James Herriot's Yorkshire Stories and James Herriot's Cat Stories. They are hardback and illustrated with lovely watercolour pictures.


----------



## Jeanie

Majicou, It has been a long time since I read the series; however, I'm not sure I read his Cat Stories or Yorkshire Stories. The problem with those books is that someone in the family was always waiting to be next to read them. So, once you lend them out--whether or not your name is written inside, you never get them back! So, I don't have even one! I think I'll get the two newer ones. The stories are so great I'll enjoy them either way!


Never lend your books or your Tupperware! Remember, even your family can't be trusted!


----------



## comiskey

"Some Kittens Can Fly" by Itchy N. Scratchy (j/k)

Does anyone know of any good Egyptian catsites? I've always been fascinated by Egyptology and, I believe, they worshipped cats in some manner. I would really like to read up on it but Google doesn't have much in this area. I don't know what's happening with that search engine but the returns on searches are getting fewer and fewer. I remember, I'd type in a word a get like, I dunno, a gazillion returns. Now, I'm lucky to get two pages. Odd.


----------



## Majicou

Comiskey, I also find ancient Egypt fascinating. I have a book called The Cat In Ancient Egypt by Jaromir Malek, which I'm sure you would find interesting. It is full of facts about the role of cats in Egyptian history and religion, and has lots of photos of ancient artefacts featuring cats. I bought it from a museum shop, but I'm sure you would be able to buy it on the internet.


----------



## kristi

I love Lilian Jackson Braun's Cat Who mystery series too! I also like Shirley Rousseau Murphy's cat mystery series (the cat stars are magical and can talk to their human companions and end up solving crimes :lol: ). Rita Mae Brown has a series of cat mystery novels too, which she co-writes with her cat companion, Sneaky Pie Brown (who gets co-author status on the cover!!). I've found a few other feline mysteries, but those are my favorites so far.


----------



## Majicou

I never realised there were so many feline-orientated mystery stories out there!  The only cat mystery book I've come across is Felidae (I can't remember the author's name). It's a murder mystery - quite dark.


----------



## kitkat

My favorite book that I have read recently is Ruby by V.C. Andrews. I loved that series, it was good. I like mystery type of books but I havent had that much time to read novels since I got school and full time work, but when I get time on my hands I will try reading some good cat novels and giving some of my reviews over them. :wink:


----------



## CATTYBIRD

Has anyone read THE CAT WHO mystery series by Lillian Jackson Braun? I love that series!


----------



## meowmix

i read _to kill a mockingbird_ last semester and i really enjoyed it. we discussed the themes of prejudice and discrimination and i found it to be very interesting.


----------



## Jeanie

See if you can rent the video. The movie was great! It's in black and white, I believe, but won some oscars. It's worth seeing. I love to see the movie after I read the book. Last night, on the Academy Awards show, Gregory Peck's role was discussed in his tribute. He was excellent.


----------



## meowmix

Jeanie said:


> See if you can rent the video. The movie was great! It's in black and white, I believe, but won some oscars. It's worth seeing. I love to see the movie after I read the book. Last night, on the Academy Awards show, Gregory Peck's role was discussed in his tribute. He was excellent.


yep, we watched the movie as well, it was pretty good, they acted out the Ewell's just as I had pictured them when read the book.


----------



## seanmc

Among my favorites are _Atlas Shrugged_, by Ayn Rand and _Fierce Invalids Home from Hot Climates_, by Tom Robbins. Both authors write books that you can read and re-read, each time getting just a little more out of them.


----------



## 22Raiynee22

*favorite books*

It's so hard to choose 8O 
i think my favorites would have to be:
Lord of the rings(all of them)
transformation, restoration, revelation (i think it's being call the Rai Kirah Saga now) by Carol Berg
the Dark Tower series, stephen king
the darksword series, not sure who writes it now...  
and i'm currently reading a book call the Golden Trillium it's a very awesome book


PS Meowmix, we have to read "to kill a mocking bird" next semester 


[edit] It was Rai Kirah not Uruh Kai (thinking of lord of the rings, dur!  )


----------



## spittles

I LOVE the series by Nora Roberts as J.D. Robb  

Abhay


----------



## BelfiCat

Favouite books? Wow, too many!

I loved Phillip Pullmans 'Northern Lights' trilogy, that as great!

I'm also a bit mad over the Harry Potter books, I've read each about 5 times through! :lol: 

I'm reading 'To Kill A Mockingbird' for my English GCSE, but I find it so hard to get into! Did anyone who's read the book have the same problem?


----------

